# Nothin Matters 1-28-10



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We had reletives in town from Nashville and wanted to show them a good time. Knowing that gags close in a few days we wanted to take advantage of the small weather window Thursday afternoon and went out for a half day. It was myself, my dad, Tony Davis andmy 2 uncles. We stayed within 15 miles and bounced around on several public spots (mostly tugs and barges) and a few small private rocks. They had a great timecatching and releasinglarge snapper after large snapper. We were able to manage 4 nice keeper gags for them to take back to Tennessee, 1 small one and 3 pretty nice ones 14-20 lbs. They lost several more in the structure but it made for an action packed afternoon and another great time with family and friends. The grouper were caught on a mixture of live bait and menhaden.










Uncle Brent with his largest










Me holding pround Uncle Dean's first gag 










Tony sure is getting good at picture taking


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

very nice! glad you were able to take advantage of the miniature weather window.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang nice jobpicking through those ARSto bring home the grouper meat for relatives.:bowdown

Always look forward to the Nothin Matters reports!

Jimmy


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jake Good to see a fishing post. I wanted to go bad but just could not swing it. Gene


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like a great time!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's making the most of your time right there. Good job Jake.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

dang nice job we have quite a time to get one keeper gag to the boat.....thats a REALLY big snapperoke


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job Jake, those are some really nice gags. Sure beats what I have been doing this week, jury duty. Maybe we will get a weather window next weekend. I know I sure need a saltwater fix.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

GOOD JOB JAKE,MARK AND CREW.:clap GLAD YA'LL GOT TO GO. NICE GAGS. WE'LL GET BACK OUT AS SOON AS WE CAN..


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice, good job on getting family on some Gags.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Man you guys always catch them! Even on a half day shallow water trip you catch a great grade of fish. You guys got it figured out.Here's to thebest grouper fishermen in our area:letsdrink (And some pretty nice guys too I guess:moon)


----------

